# Hoping someone could help me out with the butterfly event!



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hello! I know there's already a couple threads like this out there, but I just started the event a couple days ago, and it's looking pretty unlikely that I'll be able to finish it on my own.

I'm honestly looking for any kind of butterfly right now (I'm really not all that picky at the moment), and I will gladly share the butterflies that I have in return (I currently have 17 diamonds, 5 topaz, 5 winter butterflies, and 2 gold winter butterflies, so please let me know if you're looking for anything specific). I'm also willing to pay TBT for the rarer ones, I'm not sure how much is reasonable, so feel free to give me a price.

My friend code is 3013 2212 203, and my in game name is Sam
Thank you in advance to anyone willing to help, I would really appreciate it and I'm always good for returning the favour


----------



## ahousar97 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hello, I literally just started the event four days ago and I'm in desperate need of all butterflies as well. My only request for sharing my butterflies is that I get some of yours in return. I have 37 diamond, 19 topaz, 6 winter and 6 gold winter - which is my total for the event as well, so I am no where close to finishing. FC: 5518-7779-332 Name is Ren. Just send me a message if interested.


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 21, 2018)

Edit: Thank you so much for your help, everyone!  I‘ll continue to give away all the butterflies that I manage to catch until the event ends.


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 21, 2018)

I've sent you a friend request (name is Urchinia). I am planting lots of my leftover seeds so I will be glad to give you guys some of the butterflies!


----------



## ahousar97 (Jan 21, 2018)

Cheshire said:


> Hey, I just need 3 more gold winter butterflies to complete the event (but of course only white ones spawn...) - I can offer winter butterflies (and gold ones if I catch them) in return. I also have a few topaz and diamond ones left that I can put in your gardens. My IGN is Elyses and my ID number is 8927-9046-485.



Added you back. :') I have 6 open blooms open if you ever drop by. Thanks for offering to help.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Urchinia said:


> I've sent you a friend request (name is Urchinia). I am planting lots of my leftover seeds so I will be glad to give you guys some of the butterflies!



Also added you. <3


----------



## Dede (Jan 21, 2018)

Sent a friend request to both of you. I'll share what I can when I wake up. Don't worry about sending anything back.


----------



## AhleLacieX (Jan 21, 2018)

Would love some help as well, I always return butterflies! I find the second half catch rate impossible to get the last few items I need (trying to complete catalog) only need 23 more winter butterflies and 9 golden ones;

My friend code is 1343 2382 721 and my name is Lacelette


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Adding you all right now! Thank you all so much, I'll send you any butterflies I can!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cheshire said:


> Hey, I just need 3 more gold winter butterflies to complete the event (but of course only white ones spawn...) - I can offer winter butterflies (and gold ones if I catch them) in return. I also have a few topaz and diamond ones left that I can put in your gardens. My IGN is Elyses and my ID number is 8927-9046-485.



Sent you the 3 golden winter butterflies 

- - - Post Merge - - -



AhleLacieX said:


> Would love some help as well, I always return butterflies! I find the second half catch rate impossible to get the last few items I need (trying to complete catalog) only need 23 more winter butterflies and 9 golden ones;
> 
> My friend code is 1343 2382 721 and my name is Lacelette



Send back all my winter butterflies and just dropped off a golden winter as well. 
Thank you so much for all your help! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ahousar97 said:


> Hello, I literally just started the event four days ago and I'm in desperate need of all butterflies as well. My only request for sharing my butterflies is that I get some of yours in return. I have 37 diamond, 19 topaz, 6 winter and 6 gold winter - which is my total for the event as well, so I am no where close to finishing. FC: 5518-7779-332 Name is Ren. Just send me a message if interested.



Filled all your open blooms with butterflies - 4 diamonds and 3 topaz. Hope this helps!


----------



## AhleLacieX (Jan 21, 2018)

mayorsam17 said:


> Adding you all right now! Thank you all so much, I'll send you any butterflies I can!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thanks so much! You're a doll!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I will send some topaz to you if you've the space!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Urchinia said:


> I've sent you a friend request (name is Urchinia). I am planting lots of my leftover seeds so I will be glad to give you guys some of the butterflies!




Thank you so much for all the butterflies! I only have diamond, topaz, and one gold winter left, is there anything particular you want in return?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cheshire said:


> Edit: Thank you so much for your help, everyone!  I‘ll continue to give away all the butterflies that I manage to catch until the event ends.



Thank you as well!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dede said:


> Sent a friend request to both of you. I'll share what I can when I wake up. Don't worry about sending anything back.




You're too generous  If you wouldn't mind me asking, what's your in-game name? Just trying to figure out who I need to send butterflies too, sorry!

- - - Post Merge - - -



AhleLacieX said:


> Thanks so much! You're a doll!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I will send some topaz to you if you've the space!




All my blooms are open 
I only have 7 winter butterflies and 2 golden winter butterflies right now, so I can't send back more than 9 at the moment, I hope that will be enough!


----------



## MrsResetti (Jan 21, 2018)

I’ll see if I have any to give to you, best of luck! I’m in the exact same position as you though. If you have any butterflies to spare I’d seriously appreciate it as I’ve had no time to play this week and am really behind My friend id is: 47611783203 - thank you either way!


----------



## LuciaMew (Jan 21, 2018)

Do you still need any 1st round butterflies?


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

LuciaMew said:


> Do you still need any 1st round butterflies?



Yes, very badly if I'm going to be honest
I've been going through flower food like crazy these last couple days and I still need around 50 of each. 
I would be so grateful if you could spare me any and if you would like any particular butterflies in exchange, let me know! I've got around 20 diamonds, a few topaz, 8 winters, and 3 golden winters at the moment


----------



## LuciaMew (Jan 21, 2018)

I don’t need any, How many of each kind do you need?


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

LuciaMew said:


> I don’t need any, How many of each kind do you need?



Admittedly, I need around 50 of each to finish, so I feel kind of awkward giving you an amount as I need so many.
As many as you'd be willing to spare me is fine with me, no pressure at all, I'd honestly be so thankful for any at this point


----------



## LuciaMew (Jan 21, 2018)

I have 30 red butterflies that I can give to you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have sent out friend request. My Id is Mimi


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

LuciaMew said:


> I have 30 red butterflies that I can give to you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have sent out friend request. My Id is Mimi



Added you back, thank you so much


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

LuciaMew said:


> I have 30 red butterflies that I can give to you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have sent out friend request. My Id is Mimi



Added you back, thank you so much


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

MrsResetti said:


> I’ll see if I have any to give to you, best of luck! I’m in the exact same position as you though. If you have any butterflies to spare I’d seriously appreciate it as I’ve had no time to play this week and am really behind My friend id is: 47611783203 - thank you either way!



Added you!
Do you still need red diamonds? I have a bunch if you need em!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Just a lil update - I'm still looking for butterflies, mostly looking for diamonds, winter, and gold winter at the moment. I would be so grateful to anyone who could stop by and drop off a few butterflies, and will gladly do the same back!

I currently have 43 diamond, 49 topaz, 10 winter, and a couple gold winter to give out, so if you have anything that you are looking for in particular, please let me know - I'll be online probably until the event ends and am quick to respond. My friend code is 3013 2212 203, in game name is Sam, you'll know you have the right person when you find the one with white pigtails 

Thank you to everyone who has been kind enough to help me out and best of luck to everyone else scrambling to finish the event in time


----------



## Dede (Jan 21, 2018)

Lol ignore this post. I was having trouble posting it.


----------



## heartdrops (Jan 22, 2018)

I have a bunch leftover if you still need!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 22, 2018)

heartdrops said:


> I have a bunch leftover if you still need!



I finished a couple hours ago, but thank you of the offer  <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dede said:


> Lol ignore this post. I was having trouble posting it.



No worries lol, I've had the same thing happen to me where it just keeps posting the same thing over and over again


----------

